# Simple Repair



## lillianbarker (Jan 12, 2012)

Patient in ER with top of finger sliced off.  The doc did electrocauterization of the laceration.  Under simple repair it says "....This includes local anesthesia and checmical or electrocaucterization of wounds not closed".   Would you use 12001.


----------



## alisonbee (Jan 14, 2012)

I would not code a repair unless it was sutured or closed with dermabond.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2012)

lillianterry said:


> Patient in ER with top of finger sliced off.  The doc did electrocauterization of the laceration.  Under simple repair it says "....This includes local anesthesia and checmical or electrocaucterization of wounds not closed".   Would you use 12001.



Yes you are correct, the electrocauterization is classified as a simple repair, if no wound size is indicated then you use the code with the smallest size. Therefore 12001 is correct.


----------



## alisonbee (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the additional information - we'll keep an eye out for any electrocautery repairs and code appropriately.


----------

